# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) أهداءات حصريا على المنتدى المغربى للمحمول حزء الاول لاعطال e5 النوكيا

## WESSAM NAGAH

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
احبابنا فى الله   اعضاء وزوار  و
مشرفيين
 و
اداريين الموقع  
كل عام وانت بخير   
اهديكم  
هذا العمل   عسى ان ينتفع بة اعضائنا الكرام   الجزء الاول   لاغلب اعطال النوكيا 
E5      
الله الموفق

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

USB   
القطع المسببة لعطل     
الله الموفق

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

تعويض ريس البطارية  
E5      
الله الموفق

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

الكيبات  
تحدد مكان فلتريين المسئوليين عن وظيفة الكيبات      
الله الموفق

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

انتظرنة ان شاء الله  
بالجزء الثانى   
مع خالص التحياتى للجميع  
الله الموفق

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا يا بوب  بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرا ليك اخى محمد على المرورو 
الجميل  
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائغ بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا على المورور

----------

